# TV Recording Software *DScaler* - sorry a bit offtopic



## madmax2600 (3. Februar 2003)

hallo liebe gemeinde,
auf der suche nach einem wirklich guten programm um tv zu capturen, bin ich mittlerweile auf einen ganzen batzen gestossen.

leider war alles nur halb so gut wie beschrieben.

ich habe eine ati allinwonder radeon 7500 (birgt schon ein problem in sich - ich weiss) die mitgelieferte ati soft taugt nichts!

schlussendlich (danke chip) bin ich auf "DScaler" (sehr sympatisch da opensource) gestossen. angeblich das non plus ultra unter der capture software. leider bekomme ich meine schei** karte nicht zum laufen - soll heissen, bei der einrichtung von dscaler wird mein wdm capture treiber nicht erkannt. ich habe schon in allen moeglichen angehaengten foren h**p://www.dscaler.com (avs) nach eine loesung durchsucht. aber vergeblich.

hat jemand von euch die gleiche konstellation versucht oder hat jemand die "non plus ultra high quality" software gefunden? 
windvr liefert gute aber noch nicht ganz zufriedenstellende ergebnisse.

vielen dank im voraus.
gruesse
madmax2600


----------



## goela (4. Februar 2003)

Hallo madmax, ich habe den Thread ins Hardwareforum verschoben, weil er dort besser passt und Du dort eher eine Antwort bekommst!

Goela - Moderator Videoschnitt


----------



## galdasc (5. März 2003)

kann man mit DScaler aufnehmen?? komisch, ich hab s noch nicht entdeckt...zum fernseh schauen ist es aba die "non plus ultra high quality" software ;-). dank der filter.

ich benutze immer iuVCR von iuLABS zum aufnehmen. liefert bei mir die besten ergebnisse, die framerate ist am höchsten, aber leider funktionieren die filter bei mir nicht :-(

zu deinem hardware problem habe ich leider keine lösung :-(

hoffe zu helfen

bye


----------

